# Stefan Savic



## Brontolo (2 Dicembre 2012)

Montenegrino classe 1991, difensore centrale, buona tecnica individuale e ottimo colpitore di testa (domandatelo a ferrara).

Ok che Mustafi ha fatto una partita indegna ma ... chi ci ha guadagnato dallo scambio savić -Nastasić (1993)?
è paragonabile? o ha fatto la partita della vita?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2012)

E' bravo Savic,piu' arcigno ma meno tecnico di Nastasic.Comunque anche se sono O.T.,sara' un caso che la Samp è l'altra squadra di A che difende a zona sui piazzati???


----------



## Brontolo (3 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque anche se sono O.T.,sara' un caso che la Samp è l'altra squadra di A che difende a zona sui piazzati???



non ci avevo pensato ma, a occhio, direi che è così...e in campo si nota


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> non ci avevo pensato ma, a occhio, direi che è così...e in campo si nota



Han preso 2 gol da polli,stile Catania-Milan.Sembravano le belle statuine!


----------



## Frikez (3 Dicembre 2012)

C'ha guadagnato la Fiore giusto perché oltre allo scambio c'erano in ballo 17 milioni più 5/6 di bonus


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2012)

Se la domanda è chi dei due è più bravo ti dico sicuramente Nastasic. Difensore veramente di livello con un futuro davanti importante. Savic è un buon giocatore ma gli manca un qualcosa.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Dicembre 2012)

E' che Nastasic diventerà proprio forte


----------



## prebozzio (3 Dicembre 2012)

Nastasic è fantastico, Savic è un buon giocatore


----------

